# Rohiti Spiro keyless drill chuck????



## COMachinist (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi All
Any one ever heard of this drill chuck? It looks like a Jacobson or even a Albrech but it is not. It looks like it has Germany on the stamping but it don't say East or West Germany. Oh it is a Craig list he wants 125.00 for it is it worth it. it pretty loose.
CH


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 22, 2018)

It's most likely a Rohm Spiro.  That's a good quality precision chuck, though the price kinda depends on the size and condition.  I don't know
what they go for usually, but I bet someone will chime in.

Here's a recent post on them:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/rohm-spiro-chuck-repair.60785/#post-547622


----------



## chips&more (Jan 22, 2018)

Why gamble on an iffy purchase? Especially on CL!


----------



## COMachinist (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi I went to look at it, it is kind of clanky. The 3/4" shank has a lot of play but seems tight if you clamp on a drill. It is a 1/32-1/2" marked 1mm-13mm had no way of checking TIR and would not let bring it to my shop and put gauge pin in it and mount it up on my mill which has a good 1/10000" run out, and the Tormach tooling system only adds maybe 2/10000 to the run out. I want a nice Albrech Chuck with minimum run out to drill, and tap with. I was hoping this might work but it sure feels loose goose.
CH


----------



## ddickey (Jan 23, 2018)

You can get killer good deals on Ebay if you can wait a bit. I just stole a brand new Albrecht.


----------



## mikey (Jan 23, 2018)

Rohm Spiros are good chucks. They usually run $150-225 MSRP brand new. Those guys selling Spiros on ebay for $700 used must know something we don't. New 1/2" Sprios have a run out of 0.05mm, or 0.002", and that is in keeping with most chucks in this class.

I have Rohm Supras and Albrechts and both are very good, with the latter being the one I would go for. A good used Albrecht in fine shape usually goes for around $100.00 or so. Look on ebay like @ddickey did. My last 1/2" Albrecht was brand new for $87.00 - yeah, I stole it, too.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 23, 2018)

Whoa Mike.
I'll have to say that was less than I got mine for. Quite a bit less.


----------



## mikey (Jan 23, 2018)

The seller had two and I got the first one.  The second went for much more.  Tactics!


----------



## EmilioG (Jan 23, 2018)

Albrecht’s have a great warranty and you can trade in your old Albrecht for a discount on a new one.  Plus, you can repair them yourself with easily sourced parts. I would check EBay and buy a new or lightly used Albrecht. These chucks are jewels.


----------



## COMachinist (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks like a deal on eBay is the way to go. From my experience on eBay you need to be patient for a rare good deal.
Thanks for your input.
CH


----------

